# My Neapolitan Mastiff is making my life a LIVING HELL!!!!!



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

Hi, I live in Texas and have 7 dogs: a Mini Pin, 4 Chihuahuas, a Belgian Malinois and when my brother passed away six months ago he had a Neapolitan Mastiff puppy. No one wanted her so I got her. 

She got home 3 months ago. She was 6 month old. It was very hard. She wanted my constant attention, she hated all the other dogs. She got into a terrible fight with Tanya the Belgian Mal and I had the hardest time separating them. She tried to attack one of my Chihuahuas and the moment she was going to grab him with her teeth like a small piece of meat, I managed to pull him away but she did hurt him a little bit. 

She is chewing everything, so I bought her teething toys like a Kong.
She knows she has to stay on her space and come to me when I call her but she only obeys when she wants. I had to buy a tone and shocking collar, because she jumped on me, she broke my glasses, she practically chewed her carrier to pieces, so I had to buy a very expensive metal cage. I don't have a moment of peace and I work at home so I am with them all day. NOTHING has worked for me. YOU are my last resort. If I can't train her like the others, I will have to take her to a rescue and I would hate myself for doing this. I am a dog lover and I even feel guilty every time I press the shock button so that she obeys, but I don't have any alternative. She has knocked me over, scratched me, pushed me and hurt me all out of love and excitement! It's either my safety and that of my other dogs or her will. What can I do? PLEASE HELP! I am really desperate! Thanks in advance! Glo


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Hire a professional dog trainer and behaviourist. In the mean tine keep your dogs desperate from her at all times. How much exercise is this pup getting? Doesn't sound lime enough to me. Also start working on basic obediance.


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

Thanks so much Momtolabs. I will try to find a behaviorist. I know several professional trainers. In reference to the exercise, I am 65 years old and not so fit, so I just take her out once a day and throw the ball. Thanks again!


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

She needs more exercise than throwing a ball once a day. I'm actually not sure how a Malinois gets along on that alone.
See if you can have a neighbor or family member or friend come and take her for at least one 45 minute walk a day. If you can't, you may have to hire someone.

When looking for a trainer be sure you find someone that uses positive techniques, no shock collars, prongs, chokes, no dominance, etc.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

HollowHeaven said:


> She needs more exercise than throwing a ball once a day. I'm actually not sure how a Malinois gets along on that alone.
> See if you can have a neighbor or family member or friend come and take her for at least one 45 minute walk a day. If you can't, you may have to hire someone.
> 
> When looking for a trainer be sure you find someone that uses positive techniques, no shock collars, prongs, chokes, no dominance, etc.


X2: She sounds like a teenage puppy, mine tore my clothes and jumped up and chewed and barked and lunged...I was able to take her on 2-3 hrs walks/ off leash romps a day this saved us-- and a professional trainer-- it doesnt sound like you can provide that kind of an outlet-- do you have a family member who can work off her energy or hire a dogwalker (even someone with land and one of those 3 wheelers-- they could go for a ride and dog could run along, in moderation of course until dog gets used to it...)....


----------



## Selah Cowgirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Contact the breeder and see if they can help you place her, or contact a breed rescue. You are overwhelmed. Don't feel guilty for doing the right thing for the dog, feel guilty that you are not meeting the needs of all your dogs. There is no shame in making sure your brothers dog has the happiest life, think of it as a gift to the dog and to your brother.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Contacting a rescue is not the same as dumping the dog off at a shelter. It sounds like you're in over your head, that this dog is not a good fit for you. You didn't want her and you took her out of obligation, but that's not a good reason to keep a dog that is not right for you. A rescue will help find her a home with active people who can burn off all of that energy. It is FAR less cruel to give her up than it is to zap her with a shock collar for being a normal puppy.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Breed rescue! You sound like you have enough on your plate. Also, this pup is likely going to get very expensive. This breed tends to run up a lot of vet bills. I would let a rescue re-home her while she's still nice and young.

Breed Specific Rescue. They will do right by her.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

What's being said is right. I agree.
Contacting a breed rescue wouldn't be dumping your dog off, if that's what you decide to do. They will be able to help you find the dog a new home that's more equipped to meet her specific needs.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

Id contact a a breed rescue. she is highly adoptable at this age. Neos by themselves are a handful. and are better as only dogs. They have health issues too. I love the breed but I could not imagine having one with 5 other dogs. it would be a nightmare.


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

Dear Selah Cowgirl, Crantastic, Trainingjunkie, Hollow Heaven and Fade: Thank you so much! I do think you are right. I think there are a lot of dogs with her and she needs to be an only dog. It breaks my heart, because I do really love her, but the truth is that I cannot handle her and neither can I make her happy. 

Answering the your question Hollow Heaven about how the Malinois gets along with one exercise routine a day, it's because she's totally trained, so she goes out three or four times a day, fetches the ball, runs on her own a lot and comes back when she's called.

Berner Max, I don't have anyone who would take her out for so long walks, but I think I will look for a good rescue place. Any suggestions? I live in Seguin Texas. I have a reference from a shelter called "Etosha Rescue" Anyone have heard of it? Thanks a lot for all your help. I will keep you posted.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

http://www.greatplainsmastiffrescue.org/

http://www.neorescueinc.org/


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

Thanks Fade, I will do this as the last resort! God bless everyone!


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

A 6 month old XL dog will be highly destructive especially if not exercised enough.
Even though some XL breeds say they don't need much exercise but think even as humans, kids are highly energetic.

I will recommend like another who suggested a pure breed rescue.
Since your dog is still young enough to be corrected... so earlier rescue by the people who are breed-wise the better.

They are large powerful dog and yes, if you the dog owner shows any sign of fear that dog will sense it once... then there goes the respect of the dog for you. Saw a woman craiglist a Pyr because she feared her Hubby's beloved dog.. and doesn't want her fear of that dog to come between herself and hubby. Any animal will sense fear... any animal understands fear... and will take advantage of it.
If you needed that shock collar and still cannot control her a puppy... yah, seriously need to reconsider her to be with you.

Rescue is your best bet to help handle her.


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

Hi Hueyeats, I am not afraid of the dog. She's a darling with me. I fear that she will harm one of the small dogs. Just this morning she wanted to play with the mini pin and she didn't like it. She's 11 years old, so she responded aggressively and bit her on the lip, so then Bella, the Mastiff, got aggressive and she grabbed Coco and squished her. Coco screamed in pain and I pushed Bella away from her. Coco could barely stand up and she limped for quite a bit. So, I am not afraid of her, but I am afraid that even playing she will hurt one of the little dogs. Bella is innocent. She just wants to play. The small dogs are mean and they hate her. They taunt her, bark at her and bite her when they can. I discipline them harshly and do my best to keep them away, but I can't be in many places at the same time. I admit I made a mistake taking her in and I feel very guilty and I am devastated but I will take her to a rescue. One thing I want to clarify is that I love this dog, we get along peachy and she loves me a lot, but it's the other dogs that I worry about. All the other stuff she does, I can bear and solve. I will feel so bad if she kills one of the little ones. Thanks again!


----------



## Cattledogfanatic (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Glo,

Stop disciplining the little dogs harshly when they react to the big dog. That could be part of why they act toward her that they do. Her being around should be an indicator of wonderful things happening.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

Just to echo what everyone else has said and to add...a breed specific rescue is a lot different than dropping her off at a shelter. I'd recommend you contact the rescue now while she's still young enough that someone could easily adopt her and before she gets too out of control. Unlike a shelter, they will know what the breed needs in a good home and will work to place her and may either have you keep her until they have a home or have a good foster home for her that knows her breed and can give her what she needs.

Given the size and temperment of a Neo, I would see this as a better solution than you trying to fight your way through making yourself fit the dog, given that you have little dogs that could be harmed in the process. A rescue could place her in a family that would fit her and one that has likely been dreaming of a dog just like her for a long time and your little dogs would be able to live in safety and peace.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Glo said:


> Hi Hueyeats, I am not afraid of the dog. She's a darling with me. I fear that she will harm one of the small dogs. Just this morning she wanted to play with the mini pin and she didn't like it. She's 11 years old, so she responded aggressively and bit her on the lip, so then Bella, the Mastiff, got aggressive and she grabbed Coco and squished her. Coco screamed in pain and I pushed Bella away from her. Coco could barely stand up and she limped for quite a bit. So, I am not afraid of her, but I am afraid that even playing she will hurt one of the little dogs. Bella is innocent. She just wants to play. The small dogs are mean and they hate her. They taunt her, bark at her and bite her when they can. I discipline them harshly and do my best to keep them away, but I can't be in many places at the same time. I admit I made a mistake taking her in and I feel very guilty and I am devastated but I will take her to a rescue. One thing I want to clarify is that I love this dog, we get along peachy and she loves me a lot, but it's the other dogs that I worry about. All the other stuff she does, I can bear and solve. I will feel so bad if she kills one of the little ones. Thanks again!


In that case... its your mastiffs character then... maybe her past learning baggage.
Maybe she has bad experiences from other dogs that have bitten her... so she claims her big dog position before other dog have issues (only defense she knows). And that won't sit well with your established adult dog I am sure...

Dunno... but compared... across the street Roman's 5lb buddy is older than Roman by a year or two...
He will lay in submission while playing with that dog. And that dog mark Roman's territory as his (least the front yard part of it)...
Since there is no fence in the front and totally unfenced across the street where he lives.
We also bought the house later and neighbour already have that dog.

Roman still don't try to establish his territory or anything...
Barely even barks at other dogs or people visiting.
And he doesn't have a control collar on, nor was told not to etc.

I think like cats and dogs to share that same family...
Not necessary it will be harmonious relationship.
But if and when unsupervised could lead to some serious unwanted situation.
Good thing though you work from home.

But still... if given the choice... if its either that big dog or your small ones...
If you don't make a quick decision... sometimes may lead to results you don't want.

I'd still vote for rescue and early training in the breed specific rescue.
Why breed specific???
So the unwanted habits can be correctly corrected in a breed trait manner.

Don't go to the chain stores' trainers...
Find a pro... big dog = big liability.
Do it right the "first time".


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Why would you discipline the small dogs for being afraid? That's just going to make things worse, because now not only are they afraid of the large puppy herself, but they know they'll be punished/hurt by YOU when they try to make her back off. That will make them try even harder to keep her away from them, and it ruins any trust they have in you as a leader/protector. Who could respect a leader who shoves them into situations that scare them and punishes them when they are afraid? Please find a rescue to take the mastiff asap, and stop using physical punishment on your small dogs. Please read this and also this.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

What part of Texas are you in? I am in the seguin area, I might be able to help. Since I m not seeing the fights infant say what starts them. Often times really rough play can look like fighting ... I have rough housers, you should see mine play you'd think they're killing way other lol.

Another thing throw away that shock collar. IMO e collars if uses at all should ONLY be used by the VERY experienced in dog behavior & how dogs learn & associate, I am no armature when it comes to dogs & not even feel comfortable using a shock collar, I have only used one once ... & that was to stop bear from messing with snakes.

BUT & this is a BIIIIIG but .............. I made sure NONE of the other dogs were around him when I did this & I used real snake carcasses (rattlers, cotton mouths & copper heads I had killed) & every time he touched or tried to mess with it I zapped him. I also did NOT use the shock option, I used the "page" or vibrate option. 

For issues like this I don't think an e collar is the right choice, it could be heightening her aggression towards the other dogs.


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

Yes Hue, she has a history of fighting with her two sisters and her mom, for food. My sister told me that after my brother died, they were left practically unattended and they had to take them to the vet because they were bleeding and so. One of them died. I don't know if it was due to a fight. I'll ask my sister. Now that you tell me this, I just remembered. So, then it will never be possible to have them together? This breaks my heart. I'll let you know after I talk to my sister.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

No I would separate her from your other dogs & get with a good behaviorist. DA dogs are hard to place but a rescue might be able to take them, if it comes to Rehoming her, here are some rescue links of you ever find yourself in need of them.

http://neapolitanmastiff.rescueme.org/Texas
http://neapolitanmastiff.rescueshelter.com/Texas
http://neapolitanmastiff.rescueshelter.com/


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

You are right


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

Crantastic said:


> Why would you discipline the small dogs for being afraid? That's just going to make things worse, because now not only are they afraid of the large puppy herself, but they know they'll be punished/hurt by YOU when they try to make her back off. That will make them try even harder to keep her away from them, and it ruins any trust they have in you as a leader/protector. Who could respect a leader who shoves them into situations that scare them and punishes them when they are afraid? Please find a rescue to take the mastiff asap, and stop using physical punishment on your small dogs. Please read this and also this.


You are totally right, but harsh for me is screaming NO! Bad boy or girl at the top of my lungs. I would never hit any of them. I love them too much. That cleared, yes, I will find a rescue asap. As a matter of fact, there is a friend who wants her, but she will let me know later.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Glo said:


> Yes Hue, she has a history of fighting with her two sisters and her mom, for food. My sister told me that after my brother died, they were left practically unattended and they had to take them to the vet because they were bleeding and so. One of them died. I don't know if it was due to a fight. I'll ask my sister. Now that you tell me this, I just remembered. So, then it will never be possible to have them together? This breaks my heart. I'll let you know after I talk to my sister.


What happened to the other dogs then (you said one didnt make it, the other two then?)....Thats so sad, poor dog has been thru alot, its good that you took her in and tried to give her a better life....


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

dogdragoness said:


> No I would separate her from your other dogs & get with a good behaviorist. DA dogs are hard to place but a rescue might be able to take them, if it comes to Rehoming her, here are some rescue links of you ever find yourself in need of them.
> 
> http://neapolitanmastiff.rescueme.org/Texas
> http://neapolitanmastiff.rescueshelter.com/Texas
> http://neapolitanmastiff.rescueshelter.com/


Yes, I think she will make an excellent one person dog. I will contact these shelters, thanks!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

it if helps  to switch a stressful environment into a relaxed one for the dogs to follow through in their own behaviors on the same level as you,, try laughing.. it changes your chemistry, releases the tension in your body... gives you that moment to guide the situation instead of push it...


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

I have been crying so much! I'll try to laugh. I do laugh a lot, but just knowing I am going to give Bella away made me very sad  Thanks anyway!


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

BernerMax said:


> What happened to the other dogs then (you said one didnt make it, the other two then?)....Thats so sad, poor dog has been thru alot, its good that you took her in and tried to give her a better life....


well Berner, this is the story: When my brother passed, they were 3 months old. He had them so well cared for and they were his little girls. Camila the Mom and Caruso the dad, had 3 girls. My brother passed away, and no one paid any attention to them. So one of my brother's best friends called me and told me what was happening to the girls and I called my mom and asked her to give me one. She was so sad that it took her 3 months to send Bella to me. By that time, the dogs were fighting practically to death and they had to take them to the vet. One of them passed. The other two, Camila the mom and Gala one of the girls, still live there, but in horrible circumstances. They have fleas and tics and they sprayed once, but as I told my mom, this is an ongoing thing. She's devastated and my other siblings don't really care. It's very sad. This is why it is so difficult for me to se her go.


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

dogdragoness said:


> What part of Texas are you in? I am in the seguin area, I might be able to help. Since I m not seeing the fights infant say what starts them. Often times really rough play can look like fighting ... I have rough housers, you should see mine play you'd think they're killing way other lol.
> 
> Another thing throw away that shock collar. IMO e collars if uses at all should ONLY be used by the VERY experienced in dog behavior & how dogs learn & associate, I am no armature when it comes to dogs & not even feel comfortable using a shock collar, I have only used one once ... & that was to stop bear from messing with snakes.
> 
> ...


I am in Seguin too! I would love to meet you and see if there's a way for Bella to stay with me. Thanks!


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Well I am not a behaviorist but I have resources & I might (not promising anything) be able to help by getting her pic & info out to rescues I know ... Even if they aren't mastiff rescues they might be willing to courtesy list her.


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

dogdragoness, I truly hope you can come up with something to help Glo with her situation.
Glo, bless your heart for not being quick to give up on Bella. Hopefully you can get this situation resolved.
If not: you gave it your all so don't beat yourself up. I have no doubt, if it becomes necessary, you can find Bella a good home. But I am hoping that you will be her forever after happy home. 
Good luck!


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Glo said:


> well Berner, this is the story: When my brother passed, they were 3 months old. He had them so well cared for and they were his little girls. Camila the Mom and Caruso the dad, had 3 girls. My brother passed away, and no one paid any attention to them. So one of my brother's best friends called me and told me what was happening to the girls and I called my mom and asked her to give me one. She was so sad that it took her 3 months to send Bella to me. By that time, the dogs were fighting practically to death and they had to take them to the vet. One of them passed. The other two, Camila the mom and Gala one of the girls, still live there, but in horrible circumstances. They have fleas and tics and they sprayed once, but as I told my mom, this is an ongoing thing. She's devastated and my other siblings don't really care. It's very sad. This is why it is so difficult for me to se her go.


Maybe, if dogdragoness can help you with Bella, you can get those 2 placed thru rescue... It does sound very sad all the way around, and I am sure she reminds you of your brother.... so its a very very emotionally loaded situation....


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

reynosa_k9's said:


> dogdragoness, I truly hope you can come up with something to help Glo with her situation.
> Glo, bless your heart for not being quick to give up on Bella. Hopefully you can get this situation resolved.
> If not: you gave it your all so don't beat yourself up. I have no doubt, if it becomes necessary, you can find Bella a good home. But I am hoping that you will be her forever after happy home.
> Good luck!


I hope I can too ... I can't take her myself due to the fact that she is DA & I can't to "crate & rotate", I wish I could but incant & I also have two small/smallish dogs, I can't risk their safety  

So I am trying to help in other ways if I can.


----------



## Kevin T (Apr 22, 2013)

Excellent advice in this thread about working with a behaviorist and considering breed rescue.

I just wanted to add one thing about the breed specific rescue option that I haven't seen mentioned yet. 

Many, if not most established breed specific rescue organizations have trained and experienced experts on the breed who can evaluate not only the dog, but also the potential adopters to help ensure the dog is placed in as close to the ideal home as possible. 

In some cases, the adoption applicants are breed enthusiasts themselves who for a variety of reasons can't or won't consider a puppy. Adopting from rescue allows such adoptive owners the opportunity to get an adult or older puppy of a breed they've dreamed of owning, but might never have the chance if it wasn't for rescue. In other words, placing a dog in rescue is not only good for the dog, but can be a real blessing for its eventual "forever home".

I'm not saying that you should place the dog into rescue at this point, but if you do, know that you've made an excellent choice that is nothing at all like dropping the dog off at a shelter or placing the dog through Craigslist, newspaper ads, etc.

Good luck!


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Yes & if you contact them if they can't take her outright they might be able to do a curtesy listing for you where you send her info & they post her on your site.


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

Kevin T said:


> Excellent advice in this thread about working with a behaviorist and considering breed rescue.
> 
> I just wanted to add one thing about the breed specific rescue option that I haven't seen mentioned yet.
> 
> ...


Thanks Kevin. Do you think there is the possibility to train her not to attack the little dogs in the house?


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

Thank you Reynosa, but she's already with a lot on her plate too.


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

Yes Berner, it's a hurting situation. I wanted him to see that at least one of her girls was fine and I am going to do the last effort possible.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Yes we have done all this talking about placing the dog ... But if youd like to Keep her you can absolutely do that as well . But the mastiff / large breed people might be able to find you a good behaviorist to help you. 

You can even google "helping dog aggressive dogs" or something like that in the mean time.


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

Just want to say here: we are a legit 501(c)3 no kill rescue and we do specialize in aggressive large breeds. Our ranch has been the last stop for many such dogs. If you do need to give her up, and if we have space at that time, we may be able to take her. Right now we are waiting on the final word on an aggressive female rottie. 
Anyway, we do have one other Mastiff, Zeus, right now that was sent to us by a Mastiff rescue up by the Houston area. Zeus can never be rehomed because of his issues and bite history. Merlin, a GD, is the same - he is with me though, not on the rescue side. I had space in my personal pack when he came and since he is only people aggressive, not DA, I fit him in with mine. 

I still have hope for Bella though...well wishes being sent your way.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

As do I, since the OP mentioned that she is only aggressive to small dogs that snark at her. I did have one, Josefina who was an orphan & used to be TERRIBLE with other dogs when she was younger, but management on my part made her much much better.


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

Yes, dogdragoness and y'all, I think this is a great advise. I will find one and maybe they can help with Bella's DA.


dogdragoness said:


> Yes we have done all this talking about placing the dog ... But if youd like to Keep her you can absolutely do that as well . But the mastiff / large breed people might be able to find you a good behaviorist to help you.
> 
> You can even google "helping dog aggressive dogs" or something like that in the mean time.


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

Thank you Reynosa, WOW so Zeus is not aggressive with you? Or how do you do that? Anyways, I admire you! Thanks again for your help. And you know what? I will do the impossible to keep her, but If I can't I will wait until you have space, because it is VERY important for me that Bella is in a great place as yours. I am willing to wait whatever it takes. I would be at peace if she was with any of you, but for now I will make as I said the impossible to keep her.



reynosa_k9's said:


> Just want to say here: we are a legit 501(c)3 no kill rescue and we do specialize in aggressive large breeds. Our ranch has been the last stop for many such dogs. If you do need to give her up, and if we have space at that time, we may be able to take her. Right now we are waiting on the final word on an aggressive female rottie.
> Anyway, we do have one other Mastiff, Zeus, right now that was sent to us by a Mastiff rescue up by the Houston area. Zeus can never be rehomed because of his issues and bite history. Merlin, a GD, is the same - he is with me though, not on the rescue side. I had space in my personal pack when he came and since he is only people aggressive, not DA, I fit him in with mine.
> 
> I still have hope for Bella though...well wishes being sent your way.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

@ GLO Thats great you want to help her 

whatever happens I wish you the best of luck, remember though all behavorists arent created equal & be sure to use your gut with them, there is still alot of CM alpha wolf dominance crap out there which is NOT what you need here, if you hear a bahavorist say words like "dominant" or "pack leader" or uses phrases like "trying to take over" then run screaming as fast as you can. 

I dont pretent to know much, but I do know (mostly from my own errors  way back when, when the Monks of New Skete were popular) that any kind of dominance "dog under your thumb" training will make the problem worse. 

Not saying you wouldnt know the difference, you sound like a very smart knowledgeable dog person 

Luckily, these kinds of behavorists/trainers are becoming not the norm


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

Dear, I would be willing to go one or two Saturdays a month if you would be willing to help me with Bella and if you can and I would do whatever you recommend, to the letter. I work Monday to Friday from 6 am to 6 or 7 pm, so I can't do in in a weekday, but please don't feel forced in any way, please. Thanks in advance.



dogdragoness said:


> As do I, since the OP mentioned that she is only aggressive to small dogs that snark at her. I did have one, Josefina who was an orphan & used to be TERRIBLE with other dogs when she was younger, but management on my part made her much much better.


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

LOL, I understand about the behaviorists. I would most surely ask around here first.


dogdragoness said:


> @ GLO Thats great you want to help her
> 
> whatever happens I wish you the best of luck, remember though all behavorists arent created equal & be sure to use your gut with them, there is still alot of CM alpha wolf dominance crap out there which is NOT what you need here, if you hear a bahavorist say words like "dominant" or "pack leader" or uses phrases like "trying to take over" then run screaming as fast as you can.
> 
> ...


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

On a quick update… Bella and Tanya are socializing since yesterday on the porch patio  4 hours every day. Away from the little ones. YEY  Thank y'all!
After that, running around for both and then I bring them in and put a little metal fence around Bella so that she's not in contact with the little ones and she's been much calmer


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Glo said:


> On a quick update… Bella and Tanya are socializing since yesterday on the porch patio  4 hours every day. Away from the little ones. YEY  Thank y'all!
> After that, running around for both and then I bring them in and put a little metal fence around Bella so that she's not in contact with the little ones and she's been much calmer


 YAY great news! Progress!!!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

If you're willing to do that kind of "crate and rotate" system where she is never allowed to interact with the little ones, then you can think about keeping her. You MAY, with time and as she matures, be able to work up to her interacting with the little ones while you supervise, but it will never be safe for you to leave them alone together unsupervised. Please don't force any meetings, and be sure to reward all of the dogs with small, high-value treats (pieces of meat or cheese half the size of a fingernail will do) when they are separated and calmly watching each other. The idea is to reward calmness and make the association between the other dogs and tasty treats in their little heads! If you can find a treat they love and only give them that specific treat when they are calmly watching the other dogs, that will build the association even better.

I'd still recommend a behaviorist, a certified one, if you want to keep the dog. I agree that you should turn and walk away at any mention of "alpha" or "pack leader" or "dominance" or "trying to take over." Remember that anyone can call him or herself a behaviorist without actually knowing much about dogs.

However, I do honestly think that a good breed-specific rescue would be the best thing in this situation. This dog is large and exuberant; she has knocked you over, scratched and hurt you; you're using a shock collar on her; and she has injured your smaller dogs. Your small dogs sound very stressed, and you yelling at them when they snark isn't helping. Your home would be a lot more peaceful if you could put the neo into rescue, and it sounds like she'd be better off in a home where she could get a lot of exercise and possibly be the only dog. Just think about what's best for not only you, but for _her_, and make a decision.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

I also agree, the leage breed or mastiff rescues would have behavorists that specialize breeds like neo's, & that kind of behavorist would a great choice , if they cant see you right away, thhey could give you some things to try in the meantime though.

I do agree about the crating & rotating, esp with the smaller ones.


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

Glo said:


> Thank you Reynosa, WOW so Zeus is not aggressive with you? ....


Zeus showed me his teeth the first day he got here but has been one of my favorites every since. Whenever I walk in the room he will rollover for a belly rub...big ooof of a baby anyway. lol Actually other than that first day of showing teeth he has never shown any aggression towards me. 
The one I'm really careful with is my own Merlin. He has come a very long way since coming to us but still has a long way to go. I only wish I knew what happened to cause him to be so damaged.



Glo said:


> On a quick update… Bella and Tanya are socializing since yesterday on the porch patio  4 hours every day. Away from the little ones. YEY  Thank y'all!
> After that, running around for both and then I bring them in and put a little metal fence around Bella so that she's not in contact with the little ones and she's been much calmer


Now that is some GREAT news! 
Dogs like Bella need stability more than anything else. Even though your home is new to her it's still her home and I hope it can be her FOREVER home. She already lost her 'papi'. To lose you too would be a big step backwards for her. 
When dogs get uprooted it causes so much confusion and feelings of insecurity for them and I have no doubt it can be behind a lot of the bad behavior.

Well, I think I'm seeing sunshine in your future! Whooohoooo!!!!


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

CRANTASTIC:

If you're willing to do that kind of "crate and rotate" system where she is never allowed to interact with the little ones, then you can think about keeping her. 
*OMG! I didn't think know I could do this. So I can keep her. I've been doing this almost ever since she got here. These makes me happy! Thanks! I had no idea!*

You MAY, with time and as she matures, be able to work up to her interacting with the little ones while you supervise, but it will never be safe for you to leave them alone together unsupervised. Please don't force any meetings, and be sure to reward all of the dogs with small, high-value treats (pieces of meat or cheese half the size of a fingernail will do) when they are separated and calmly watching each other. The idea is to reward calmness and make the association between the other dogs and tasty treats in their little heads! If you can find a treat they love and only give them that specific treat when they are calmly watching the other dogs, that will build the association even better.

*I love this advise. It never occurred to me. I have learnt so much! I have them right now all inside the house and they are all napping, after I gave them a treat.*

I'd still recommend a behaviorist, a certified one, if you want to keep the dog. I agree that you should turn and walk away at any mention of "alpha" or "pack leader" or "dominance" or "trying to take over." Remember that anyone can call him or herself a behaviorist without actually knowing much about dogs.

*I will. I'll find a behaviorist and see what they have to say.*

However, I do honestly think that a good breed-specific rescue would be the best thing in this situation. This dog is large and exuberant; she has knocked you over, scratched and hurt you; you're using a shock collar on her; and she has injured your smaller dogs. Your small dogs sound very stressed, and you yelling at them when they snark isn't helping. Your home would be a lot more peaceful if you could put the neo into rescue, and it sounds like she'd be better off in a home where she could get a lot of exercise and possibly be the only dog. Just think about what's best for not only you, but for her, and make a decision. 

*I want to exhaust all the alternatives before letting her go. I cry every time I think about her leaving. Now, if her well being, the little ones and mine is threatened more, then I will let her go to a good place.*


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

Thank you Reynosa, y'all ROCK!


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

Glo said:


> Thank you Reynosa, y'all ROCK!


Glo, the fact that you are working hard to keep Bella, asking/accepting advice, showing immense patience and not quickly throwing in the towel shows that YOU rock!
I do so hope it all works out for you and her.

BTW, I've done that crate/rotate when I had an in heat bitch and intact male in the house before. It's really not that difficult. Or, something we ended up doing; we had seperate yard areas fenced off for whenever it was 'that time of the year' for the bitches. I don't know if that's a possibility for you.....????


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

Yay! This is such a happy thread. Glo, there are people on this forum who have a permanent "crate and rotate" system. You could use an actual crate or your could use a room/part of the house thats separated from the others. Its a balancing act but as long as you're careful that both Bella and the little ones are getting enough attention/exercise/training then theres not reason why it can't work either while you find Bella a new home or even in the longterm.


----------



## Kevin T (Apr 22, 2013)

Glo said:


> Thanks Kevin. Do you think there is the possibility to train her not to attack the little dogs in the house?


I'm sure there's a good chance, especially if you're able to consult with an experienced behaviorist/trainer. 

I'm just a dog lover, not a trainer or behaviorist. I've enjoyed an association with a group of people who raise funds and coordinate transports and home visits for a number of Golden Retriever rescue groups. Living in Germany and now Alaska, I have not been involved personally as much as virtually--but I've learned a bit about rescue over the last fifteen years or so.

Although I currently own an English Mastiff, she's only been with us for five or six weeks. Prior to her we've had medium sized dogs, none of which were aggressive. I have no experience training Giant Breeds, or in overcoming dog aggression in one of my dogs. 

However, I have seen and read many cases where impossible-seeming problems can be overcome with a lot of patience, effort, and the aid of experts. You seem highly motivated to do right by all of the dogs. Good luck!


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

I see the OP hasn't posted anymore since this thread and am hoping for an update. 

Glo, if you read this please let us know how you're doing. I pray no news is good news. Since you aren't asking for any more help or advice I hope that means none is needed.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Me too, I was also wondering what came of this. 

I hope there is a happy ending


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

Hello everyone. I want to update you on Bella. 
SHE'S STAYING WITH ME!!!!! I want to thank you ALL for all your loving advise. I don't even have to put her in her crate unless I go out. I let Tanya and Bella play in the patio 4 hours. After that is quiet nap time. After the nap, I take them out to run outside in the yard, supervised by me, with very very long leashes so that they don't wander. Inside the house, Bella gets into her place, divided by a portable metal fence and she stays there. She's been doing so so good! I am teaching her to "stay" so that I can do the "pole flirting" with her. Is that how you call it? LOL and she's getting to be very good. I will not feed her, pet her, clean her, etc., until she sits and stays until I tell her "go!" and she's getting it. I give them the frozen King with peanut butter once a week and everyone love it!. I am also buying duck, turkey or chicken necks and freezing them so that they have their pacifier. Ever since Bella has improved, the Chis and the Mini Pin stopped taunting her. I LOVE YOU ALL! Thank you so so much! God Bless!:whoo::wink::rockon::clap2::grouphug::laugh:eace::kiss::dance:


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Yay! I always like it when stories have a happy ending. It sounds like you're managing a "crate and rotate" type of situation very well. I hope you have many years of happiness with these dogs.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

This is fantastic news!!!!! I'm so glad to hear that it's working out for you and for bella!


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

Crantastic said:


> Yay! I always like it when stories have a happy ending. It sounds like you're managing a "crate and rotate" type of situation very well. I hope you have many years of happiness with these dogs.


Yres. it's working great! I only discovered when y'all told me. Thanks! 



packetsmom said:


> This is fantastic news!!!!! I'm so glad to hear that it's working out for you and for bella!


Yes, our bond is growing stronger and stronger  Thanks!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

awesome Glo,,, so happy for all of yall !!!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

What a wonderful update! I'm so glad things are working well for you.


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

PatriciafromCO said:


> awesome Glo,,, so happy for all of yall !!!


Yes, thank you!


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

There is nothing like a close bond with a dog. Sure makes for a full heart. 
I am so glad for this news. 
Making her sit until you tell her is a good thing too. It's all a part of NILIF training which I am a firm believer in. 

Please continue to pop in here when you have time. If for no other reason but to say "Hello" (hopefully it will be more than that tho') Some pics of your pets sure would be nice too!

Thanks for the update Glo! This just helped make my day even better than it already was.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

OK, first of all, Neo's are KNOWN for dog aggression, especially same sex, it really sounds like this girl needs to be an ONLY dog and with someone experienced who can work on some serious training to help modify her dog aggressive tendencies'. I know you're trying, but as long as she's given the chance to practice her aggression it will escalate. GET RID of the shock collar, it is almost certainly making things worse (she's associating the collar with the other dogs, not her actions). I too highly recommend getting her placed in another home via breed specific rescue or her breeder.


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

reynosa_k9's said:


> There is nothing like a close bond with a dog. Sure makes for a full heart.
> I am so glad for this news.
> Making her sit until you tell her is a good thing too. It's all a part of NILIF training which I am a firm believer in.
> 
> ...


Dear Reynosa, thanks! I can't be happier! Here are some pixies of my babies:

From left to right: Karah (Chi) Coco (Mini Pin) KOZ (Pronounced chaos lol Chi) Nano (Chi) and Nina (Chi)
http://www.babiesbyglo.com/dogs/5bebes1 copy.jpg

Bella when we picked her up from the airport
http://www.babiesbyglo.com/dogs/Bella copy.JPG

From let to right:
Lucy (My deceased stray cat lol) Nano, Nina, Karah, KOZ and Coco. Once Lucy grew, she ignored them totally lol.
http://www.babiesbyglo.com/dogs/DSC03673 copy.JPG

From L to R
Nano, Nina, Karah and Tanya the Belgian Mal
http://www.babiesbyglo.com/dogs/DSC08695 copy.JPG

Tanya and Coco
http://www.babiesbyglo.com/dogs/DSC09155 copy.JPG

Bella when she got here
http://www.babiesbyglo.com/dogs/IMG_0168 copy.JPG

Tanya and Bella when she was 6 months old
http://www.babiesbyglo.com/dogs/IMG_0172 copy.JPG

Andrea my grand daughter sleeping with Bella and Tanya in the back 
http://www.babiesbyglo.com/dogs/IMG_0260.JPG

Bella when she learnt "sit" I love this pic 
http://www.babiesbyglo.com/dogs/IMG_0288 copy.JPG

Bella pouting lol
http://www.babiesbyglo.com/dogs/IMG_0294.PNG

Bella on a ride in my pick up
http://www.babiesbyglo.com/dogs/IMG_0439.JPG

Kia a mix between a Great Dane and Rottie. She passed  With KOZ lol
http://www.babiesbyglo.com/dogs/bff copy.JPG

We want our treat!
http://www.babiesbyglo.com/dogs/treat1 copy.JPG


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I didn't have anything to add to what other people had already said earlier in the thread, but I have been following the discussion. So often people just disappear and we never really know what happened, so thanks for updating.


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

cshellenberger said:


> OK, first of all, Neo's are KNOWN for dog aggression, especially same sex, it really sounds like this girl needs to be an ONLY dog and with someone experienced who can work on some serious training to help modify her dog aggressive tendencies'. I know you're trying, but as long as she's given the chance to practice her aggression it will escalate. GET RID of the shock collar, it is almost certainly making things worse (she's associating the collar with the other dogs, not her actions). I too highly recommend getting her placed in another home via breed specific rescue or her breeder.


Dear Carla, I can understand your concerns, but there are several things I want to clear: She started being friends with Tanya, the Belgian Mal, same sex. After a few days, they started fighting, so I separated them. Later when I read all the advise in this forum, I started introducing them again slowly. Now, they're good friends. They are together 4 hours a day in the patio and they play. In the late afternoon, I take both to run and they are happy too! They have not fought ever since so I think that's other than a casual fight, there is no danger or problem. Bella eats alone and all the others eat together since there is no problem with them.

The little ones never interact with her and she never interacts with them. They see each other through the fence and they are in the same room but I am always with them. If I have to go to the bathroom or out, I take Bella out to the patio with Tanya; but like I said, ever since Bella is not interacting with them, the chis don't taunt her anymore and Bella is tired when she comes in the house.

In reference to the shock collar, I didn't get rid of it because first I never used it to shock her when she attacked the two little ones about a month ago. I didn't even have time to get the remote. I separated the chi from her so I am still using the collar to show her some things. For instance, she was biting the fence so I hid where she couldn't see me and every time she was going to bite the fence I pressed the sound. If she didn't obey, then I shocked her in number 1 several times and went up to whenever she stopped. So far it has worked wonders and I will keep on using it as I need it. I started using the collar at the beginning every day and now it has been two weeks that I only use it when it is absolutely necessary. Some days I don't even use it. At night I take it off. Tanya wears a non barking collar. My job requires total silence and they have behaved beautifully for two weeks. I have been consistent and Bella is doing so good, that I decided to keep her. 
I know my little ones will never be friends with Bella as with Tanya, but that's fine. If things change I will definitely take her to a good rescue. In the meantime she'll stay with me. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

sassafras said:


> I didn't have anything to add to what other people had already said earlier in the thread, but I have been following the discussion. So often people just disappear and we never really know what happened, so thanks for updating.


 I understand. I never intended to do that, but I wanted to give you some consistency in the results and the only way was doing it for 2 weeks. Thanks!


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Yaaaay  I am glad to hear that everything has worked out. 

Please please keep us posted!!! Also the is for the pics


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

dogdragoness said:


> Yaaaay  I am glad to hear that everything has worked out.
> 
> Please please keep us posted!!! Also the is for the pics


I don't understand. Did y'all see the pixies?


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

I LOVE her "pouty face!" Those jowls just make it.  Her coat is a lovely color, too...do you call that kind of grey, blue?


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Sorry I meant THANKS for all the pics ... Crazy auto correct :/

Also I would drop the shock collar, or at the vey least be very very careful when you hit the button, you do not want her to associate the shock with the other dogs you worked so hard to reintroduce her to.


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

Loved the pics! My goodness you have a gorgeous and colorful group! Bella is one gorgeous girl.

Like Sassafras said: the update is very much appreciated. It is frustrating when someone comes here, pours out there heart and then disappears. It's like starting a really interesting story and then stopping just before the finish. We want to know how it ends! lol 
So far yours is a happy ending and that is how I like it.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

You should post some pictures of this dog!


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Is it just me or does she look more like a cane Corso then a neo? I didn't think neos had their tails partially docked?


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

dogdragoness said:


> Is it just me or does she look more like a cane Corso then a neo? I didn't think neos had their tails partially docked?


I don't see any pictures of the dog, but Working Neos look really different from show bred Neos


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Adjecyca1 said:


> I don't see any pictures of the dog, but Working Neos look really different from show bred Neos


Ahh, see I didn't know there were working lines of neos. Are the working line neos tails docked in a similar manner to the Corso?


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

dogdragoness said:


> Ahh, see I didn't know there were working lines of neos. Are the working line neos tails docked in a similar manner to the Corso?


Here is one with a docked tail. MOST of the ones i have seen had their tails though


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

packetsmom said:


> I LOVE her "pouty face!" Those jowls just make it.  Her coat is a lovely color, too...do you call that kind of grey, blue?


I don't know really if they call it blue or not. I'm totally ignorant, but I have heard people call them blue.


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

dogdragoness said:


> Sorry I meant THANKS for all the pics ... Crazy auto correct :/
> 
> Also I would drop the shock collar, or at the vey least be very very careful when you hit the button, you do not want her to associate the shock with the other dogs you worked so hard to reintroduce her to.


Yes, you are right! Now I am only shocking whenever she has bad behavior related to breaking things or bitting the fence. Yikes! I use it like once or twice a day.


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

reynosa_k9's said:


> Loved the pics! My goodness you have a gorgeous and colorful group! Bella is one gorgeous girl.
> 
> Like Sassafras said: the update is very much appreciated. It is frustrating when someone comes here, pours out there heart and then disappears. It's like starting a really interesting story and then stopping just before the finish. We want to know how it ends! lol
> So far yours is a happy ending and that is how I like it.


I hear ya, lol. I am like y'all. I want to know what goes on so I'll keep you posted. I still have a long long way to go, but with your help I know I will be able to of it. I love the soap operas lol.


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

dogdragoness said:


> Is it just me or does she look more like a cane Corso then a neo? I didn't think neos had their tails partially docked?


I don't know anything but you may be right. Corso? I have seen that the Neo's have their heads with more wrinkles? LOL


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Glo said:


> I don't know anything but you may be right. Corso? I have seen that the Neo's have their heads with more wrinkles? LOL


Working bred neos like the dog i posted above do not have nearly as many wrinkles as the dogs in the show wring, check out the picture and video i posted of a working NEO, 

This is a Cane Corso( i wanted to find a picture with the ears but couldn't find a dog who had it's ears and also showed the whole body)


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Interesting, Working neos & Corsi look very similar the is for the pics.


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

Hi everyone, I hope y'all are fine. I'm devastated! Bella was behaving better than ever and today out of the blue, when I was coming in with Tanya, she attacked her fiercely! I thought she was going to kill her! Tanya was screaming in pain, pinned to the floor and I was pulling Bella's chain and she didn't even move. I had to practically choke Bella with the collar, and when she was out of breath, she opened her mouth to breathe and she finally let Tanya go. I had to put Bella in the kennel to take care of Tanya. Tanya was bleeding a lot. She has a hole on the neck, a huge scratch on the ear and her head is peeled in several places. I give up! I NEVER let them alone together anymore since the "May incident" when I found Tanya with a hole on her back; I could see her flesh and she was all bloody. Bella had a scratch only. So, I separated them definitively. They are never together not even when I'm with them. I don't know what to do anymore. I don't have money to pay a behaviorist or a trainer, so I will have to let her go. Please does anyone know of a good rescue here in Texas? I will miss her a lot. She has been so good to me


----------



## Kevin T (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm sorry this hasn't worked out. You tried , but I think you're doing the right thing in trying to get her into rescue where she can be evaluated and hopefully placed in a better situation. Maybe she can't be placed with other pets, or maybe she only has a problem with small dogs. 

I don't know any rescue groups in Texas. Hopefully someone else will be able to refer you to a good group.


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

Thanks so much Kevin. It hurts so much! 



Kevin T said:


> I'm sorry this hasn't worked out. You tried , but I think you're doing the right thing in trying to get her into rescue where she can be evaluated and hopefully placed in a better situation. Maybe she can't be placed with other pets, or maybe she only has a problem with small dogs.
> 
> I don't know any rescue groups in Texas. Hopefully someone else will be able to refer you to a good group.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't remember if i or someone else suggested this earlier in the thread, but would you be willing to do a crate and rotate system? keep her and just not allow her around your other dogs?


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

I personally would try to get the dog into a rescue. Crate and rotate is, what, 13 or more years of keeping dogs completely separated within the home. 
It's possible and some people are fine with it and can do it, but the very thought exhausts me.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

HollowHeaven said:


> I personally would try to get the dog into a rescue. Crate and rotate is, what, 13 or more years of keeping dogs completely separated within the home.
> It's possible and some people are fine with it and can do it, but the very thought exhausts me.


Meh i understand if people can't handle it, i don't mind it at all, it really just isn't that hard to deal with...


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Are you a "not so fit" 65-year-old with seven dogs? Because the OP is.

Glo, I know you tried, but I think it would be best for you to find a good rescue to take Bella. It really will be best for you and for her. Good luck.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Crantastic said:


> Are you a "not so fit" 65-year-old with seven dogs? Because the OP is.
> 
> Glo, I know you tried, but I think it would be best for you to find a good rescue to take Bella. It really will be best for you and for her. Good luck.


Nope i'm not and i didn't know the OPs age either, it was just a suggestion if she wanted to keep the dog. I don't think being older would make a crate and rotate system harder.I could see her having a lot of trouble handling this dog in general though. i don't have a problem with her giving the dog to a rescue when she didn't ask for the dog to begin with and is not prepared to handle this.I know a lot of people don't like to crate and rotate, i get that, that is fine, i just don't think it's very hard at all...


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I have to do crate and rotate right now. It's a right PITA.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I could handle it, but I'm still pretty young and could take each dog out for long walks. The OP can't. The OP already was crate and rotating, letting the big dogs play and keeping the Neo away from the smaller ones, but now the Neo has attacked the Mal a couple times and will have to be crate and rotated even further. The OP can't take the dogs for walks. It really will be best if the Neo goes to a home where it can get a lot of exercise and preferably be an only dog.


----------



## seaboxador (Sep 23, 2012)

Good job on rehoming the dog. 7 dogs is way too much and the dogs need exercise. you shoudl be happy about it.


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

Adjecyca1 said:


> I don't remember if i or someone else suggested this earlier in the thread, but would you be willing to do a crate and rotate system? keep her and just not allow her around your other dogs?


Yes Adjecyca1, I have been doing that. This happened when I was bringing Tanya inside and Bella was in the patio. As soon as I entered the patio, Bella jumped Tanya. I never thought she would do something like this in front of me, but she did. Other than that mistake on my part, she never has contact with the other dogs. I mean, they are in the same room, but Bella is separated by a portable 40" tall metal dog fence. She will only be in the room when I am in the room. If I go to the bathroom, I take her out to the patio and then bring her back in. If I go in the kitchen to have lunch, I will take her to the patio and then when I get back in the room, I will bring her in. Other than that, If I really and truly separate them, Bella would have to be always in the patio. This would be worse. I understand I could rotate, but the patio is fenced only for big dogs. The little ones would get out plus now I'm afraid. Not of Bella doing something to me, but of harming the other dogs ignoring me.


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

Crantastic said:


> I could handle it, but I'm still pretty young and could take each dog out for long walks. The OP can't. The OP already was crate and rotating, letting the big dogs play and keeping the Neo away from the smaller ones, but now the Neo has attacked the Mal a couple times and will have to be crate and rotated even further. The OP can't take the dogs for walks. It really will be best if the Neo goes to a home where it can get a lot of exercise and preferably be an only dog.


You hit it right on the nose Crantastic. That's exactly what happened. You always told me that it would be better to take her to a rescue, but I wanted to do my best and not have regrets about not doing everything on my end. Now I have done it all. I can't take long walks, because I start working every day @ 5:30 in the morning and finish @ 5:30 or 6 pm. After that I have to pick up my grandson from work and take him home. By the time I make it home around 7 pm I'm exhausted and ready to have dinner and go to bed. That's my week for 6 days a week. Now on Sunday I clean, go to the supermarket, bathe dogs, etc., so I would love to go for walks but can't and the idea of separate them even more would be really exhausting for me. I work on the phone interpreting for doctors, nurses, hospitals, airports, electric companies, etc., from English to Spanish. I must be very accurate on my work because I deal with medicine dosage, illness, and a lot of delicate stuff. I have to be calm. I am not willing to go further with Bella on top of everything I have going on in my life now. 
I talked with 2 ladies of two different rescues yesterday and they told me they can't take Bella because of her aggressiveness with other dogs because they would also have lots of problems. One of them even suggested me to put her to sleep. She said that there are some dogs that are bad dogs and can't be tamed. She explained that dogs are pack animals and that if Bella attacks her own pack, that there must be something wrong with her in her head like the humans that are paranoid, schizophrenic, bipolar, serial killers, etc., but that Veterinary Medicine is not yet where the human medicine is. In other words, there are no meds to give to dogs who have a psychological problem. I don't know what y'all will say, but it did make sense to me. Not to put her to sleep. The fact that there could be something wrong with her. Is this possible?


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

Adjecyca1 said:


> I don't remember if i or someone else suggested this earlier in the thread, but would you be willing to do a crate and rotate system? keep her and just not allow her around your other dogs?


She would be completely isolated and worse. I rather her having a loving home. Could it be possible that she would do OK in a home where she is the only dog? I mean she loves me to pieces. There are no issues with humans, so far.


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

HollowHeaven said:


> I personally would try to get the dog into a rescue. Crate and rotate is, what, 13 or more years of keeping dogs completely separated within the home.
> It's possible and some people are fine with it and can do it, but the very thought exhausts me.


HollowHeaven, I wouldn't agree with you more. I am already almost at the end of my rope. I will not push it further. It's a lot of years and Bella does not deserve to be an outcast in her own home.


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

Crantastic said:


> Are you a "not so fit" 65-year-old with seven dogs? Because the OP is.
> 
> Glo, I know you tried, but I think it would be best for you to find a good rescue to take Bella. It really will be best for you and for her. Good luck.


LOL I am. As a matter of fact I've lost 15 lbs ever since Bella came here, which is good for me because of my age and I was a little bit overweight. I tend for them from dusk 'till dawn lol.


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

seaboxador said:


> Good job on rehoming the dog. 7 dogs is way too much and the dogs need exercise. you shoudl be happy about it.


Thanks seaboxador, but they already declined in two rescues because of her problem


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

Glo, we are a legit non-profit rescue. Maybe we can take Bella if you really need to give her up. Two labs and a rottie are supposed to leave this week. The rot is just waiting for her spay appt. and the labs are going on a transport to NJ after their S/N appts.
Just let me know and I'll see if we can make space for her.


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

Oh, another thing: if you can send me a pic I can post it on our site as a courtesy posting.


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

reynosa_k9's said:


> Glo, we are a legit non-profit rescue. Maybe we can take Bella if you really need to give her up. Two labs and a rottie are supposed to leave this week. The rot is just waiting for her spay appt. and the labs are going on a transport to NJ after their S/N appts.
> Just let me know and I'll see if we can make space for her.


OMG Reynosa, yes please! I prayed so much for you to ask. I didn't want to impose on you, but thanks so so much! How do we do things? I can give you my phone number or I could call you or private message? Please let me know. Thank you so much!



reynosa_k9's said:


> Oh, another thing: if you can send me a pic I can post it on our site as a courtesy posting.


Sure! Of course! I will post one here and I will send you a private message as well. Can you please send me your website? Thanks again!


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

We are Dr. Dolittle's Rescue Ranch, Inc. and have been in operation since March of 2005. The ranch is owned by my friend but she doesn't live here. I live on the ranch full time and manage it. However, during the week we have hired hands since I do have a 'real' job. lol

We don't have an updated website since we found we were attracting too many of the wrong type of folks (but we are on FB and adoptapet). Unfortunately the area we live in is notorious for exploiting pets for profit. So anyway, we prefer our potential adopters to come by reference. Fortunately that has proven successful giving us some of the best homes we could have ever hoped for. 
I've already talked to Tammy and we can take Bella. 

Just Google the ranch name and you will see we are what we say we are. Not to mention you are more than welcome to come visit (which would be wonderful btw). 

I sent you a pm with my cell number.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Glo said:


> One of them even suggested me to put her to sleep. She said that there are some dogs that are bad dogs and can't be tamed. She explained that dogs are pack animals and that if Bella attacks her own pack, that there must be something wrong with her in her head like the humans that are paranoid, schizophrenic, bipolar, serial killers, etc., but that Veterinary Medicine is not yet where the human medicine is. In other words, there are no meds to give to dogs who have a psychological problem. I don't know what y'all will say, but it did make sense to me. Not to put her to sleep. The fact that there could be something wrong with her. Is this possible?


Wow, some rescue that is.
Don't believe a word of that. Either that lady was way out of line or she is very very ignorant.


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

Another alternative: if you are at all able to hold on to her for even a little bit we can put her pic on our site. It's actually a FB page that everyone in the rescue scene can see so this will get the word out through them as well in search of a good home for Bella.
We had another nea girl, Bagheera, not too long ago that was similar to Bella: attacked smaller dogs, even killed a chi, but a good home was found for her.
Bottom line: there is always hope and there is a home out there for Bella, a good one even. We just have to find it.


----------



## The Feather Duster (Apr 14, 2010)

Wow, reynosa. I've always liked your posts, but especially in this instance; what a kind-hearted offer to make.

If this actually goes through (and there's no doubt in my mind that it will), I expect that Bella will be getting a great home and all involved will be happy. Bella in particular, Glo (who tried so hard and gets props for her efforts), and you for getting a very pretty dog with some issues that will probably be fixed quick-ish in your very capable hands.

A happy ending in the end is what I would wish for and it sounds like it may be. Good on all of you.


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

HollowHeaven said:


> Wow, some rescue that is.
> Don't believe a word of that. Either that lady was way out of line or she is very very ignorant.


Of course NOT! I would never be able to live with myself!


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

The Feather Duster said:


> Wow, reynosa. I've always liked your posts, but especially in this instance; what a kind-hearted offer to make.
> 
> If this actually goes through (and there's no doubt in my mind that it will), I expect that Bella will be getting a great home and all involved will be happy. Bella in particular, Glo (who tried so hard and gets props for her efforts), and you for getting a very pretty dog with some issues that will probably be fixed quick-ish in your very capable hands.
> 
> A happy ending in the end is what I would wish for and it sounds like it may be. Good on all of you.


Why thank you! 

Nearly all of the dogs we have taken in are the ones others have given up on due to behavior issues or the ones A/C would have euthanized due to HW+, Ehrlichia, etc...

ALL have been placed in good homes with the exception of Zeus, a Mastiff, and Merlin, a GD, because both are human aggressive and we won't take that gamble. Actually Zeus came to us from a Mastiff rescue under the condition he never be adopted out. Anyway, both are here at the ranch and quite happy. Merlin is in my house and fits well with my own pack. Zeus has a room and a king size bed in the main house. He does have 2 female roommates, a collie and a lab that he likes to watch over and snuggle with. Big babies anyway... lol 

I am just fortunate enough to be in a place that can help and am more than happy to do so. Not to mention we have a special affection for the large/giant breeds. Big jowls always turn my head. lol


----------



## JustDucky (Jun 19, 2013)

Glo said:


> She explained that dogs are pack animals and that if Bella attacks her own pack, that there must be something wrong with her in her head like the humans that are paranoid, schizophrenic, bipolar, serial killers, etc., but that Veterinary Medicine is not yet where the human medicine is. In other words, there are no meds to give to dogs who have a psychological problem.


Ignoring everything else that woman said (because it has already been addressed) this is _absolutely_ false. There are a variety of pharmaceutical options available for animals (to be used in conjunction with behavior modification). For a resource that is written specifically for pet owners, consider reading _The Dog Who Loved Too Much_ by Dr. Nicholas Dodman. He is a veterinarian who teaches behavioral pharmacology at Tufts University. (I haven't read it so can't personally recommend it but it is well reviewed.) 

I am not attempting to discourage you from placing Bella with a rescue. I think that is the best option. But if you are going to have to continue to house her while you wait for a rescue to have space for her, you should absolutely take her to your vet and discuss _all_ of your options in the mean time. In addition to behavioral therapy, there are a lot of resources available to you. They range from DAP (dog appeasement pheromone) and Rescue Remedy, both of which can be purchased over the counter from Amazon or from your local pet store, to many of the same pharmaceutical options available for the treatment of humans with anxiety disorders. (Anxiety could very possibly be at the root of her behavior. Psychopathy or schizophrenia, not so much.)


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

reynosa_k9's said:


> Another alternative: if you are at all able to hold on to her for even a little bit we can put her pic on our site. It's actually a FB page that everyone in the rescue scene can see so this will get the word out through them as well in search of a good home for Bella.
> We had another nea girl, Bagheera, not too long ago that was similar to Bella: attacked smaller dogs, even killed a chi, but a good home was found for her.
> Bottom line: there is always hope and there is a home out there for Bella, a good one even. We just have to find it.


Reynosa, you are a blessing and all of you too! Yes, of course I can keep her here for a little bit. I will just be extra careful and never let her out of my side and if I have to go to the bathroom or the kitchen, I will put her in the kennel. If it gets very bad, I'll let you know. 
OMG! what a terrible tragedy with the Mastiff that killed the Chi!


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

The Feather Duster said:


> Wow, reynosa. I've always liked your posts, but especially in this instance; what a kind-hearted offer to make.
> 
> If this actually goes through (and there's no doubt in my mind that it will), I expect that Bella will be getting a great home and all involved will be happy. Bella in particular, Glo (who tried so hard and gets props for her efforts), and you for getting a very pretty dog with some issues that will probably be fixed quick-ish in your very capable hands.
> 
> A happy ending in the end is what I would wish for and it sounds like it may be. Good on all of you.


Yes Feather Duster, I am very optimistic about it, and at the same time devastated, but I would not want to be even for one minute on the person's shoes who lost her Chi! I want to avoid a tragedy. If Bella could be in a home all by herself, she would be awesome! She's loving and caring. She's so clever! A fast learner and she would make someone very happy. I just hope she doesn't suffer a lot in the transition, so Reynosa's suggestion to keep her a little longer till she finds a home is fantastic! As I said I will be EXTRA careful and aware that Bella cannot be alone in the same room with the other dogs, even with the dividing fence. If she wanted, she would knock the fence over eh?


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

HollowHeaven said:


> Wow, some rescue that is.
> Don't believe a word of that. Either that lady was way out of line or she is very very ignorant.


Not to mention she apparently insinuated that people who are bipolar or schizophrenic are messed up and/or should be put down... Um.

I'm sorry you have to give up Bella but I'm sure she'll find a wonderful home.


----------



## Kevin T (Apr 22, 2013)

Glo said:


> I talked with 2 ladies of two different rescues yesterday and they told me they can't take Bella because of her aggressiveness with other dogs because they would also have lots of problems. One of them even suggested me to put her to sleep. She said that there are some dogs that are bad dogs and can't be tamed. She explained that dogs are pack animals and that if Bella attacks her own pack, that there must be something wrong with her in her head like the humans that are paranoid, schizophrenic, bipolar, serial killers, etc., but that Veterinary Medicine is not yet where the human medicine is. In other words, there are no meds to give to dogs who have a psychological problem. I don't know what y'all will say, but it did make sense to me. Not to put her to sleep. The fact that there could be something wrong with her. Is this possible?


Rescue groups are staffed by volunteers, generally. They're not all equally experienced or knowledgeable. Even among volunteers working with any particular rescue group you might find a wide range of knowledge and opinions on all manner of subjects. I don't say that to excuse what seems to be bad advice in this case, but rather to point out that that advice may not be in accordance with overall philosophy of the group's senior leadership...who might want to know about the advice you received. I'm not saying it's your responsibility to contact the group's headquarters and let them know about your experience, but it might not be a terrible idea. If you do, though, please remember that they are all volunteers doing their best.

Because it's sometimes hard to convey "tone" in a forum post, I want to emphasize that I am not bashing rescue voilunteers, no matter WHAT level of knowledge or experience they have. I appreciate all the time and effort they commit in their efforts to help so many, many dogs, who otherwise might just be dumped at the shelter.


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

Kayota said:


> Not to mention she apparently insinuated that people who are bipolar or schizophrenic are messed up and/or should be put down... Um.
> 
> I'm sorry you have to give up Bella but I'm sure she'll find a wonderful home.


True! Yes, I am devastated, but y'all have given me a lot of faith that Bella will find a good house


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

Kevin T said:


> Rescue groups are staffed by volunteers, generally. They're not all equally experienced or knowledgeable. Even among volunteers working with any particular rescue group you might find a wide range of knowledge and opinions on all manner of subjects. I don't say that to excuse what seems to be bad advice in this case, but rather to point out that that advice may not be in accordance with overall philosophy of the group's senior leadership...who might want to know about the advice you received. I'm not saying it's your responsibility to contact the group's headquarters and let them know about your experience, but it might not be a terrible idea. If you do, though, please remember that they are all volunteers doing their best.
> 
> Because it's sometimes hard to convey "tone" in a forum post, I want to emphasize that I am not bashing rescue voilunteers, no matter WHAT level of knowledge or experience they have. I appreciate all the time and effort they commit in their efforts to help so many, many dogs, who otherwise might just be dumped at the shelter.


Gotcha! I understand. I was just surprised by her advise. That's all.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

reynosa_k9's said:


> We are Dr. Dolittle's Rescue Ranch, Inc. and have been in operation since March of 2005. The ranch is owned by my friend but she doesn't live here. I live on the ranch full time and manage it. However, during the week we have hired hands since I do have a 'real' job. lol
> 
> We don't have an updated website since we found we were attracting too many of the wrong type of folks (but we are on FB and adoptapet). Unfortunately the area we live in is notorious for exploiting pets for profit. So anyway, we prefer our potential adopters to come by reference. Fortunately that has proven successful giving us some of the best homes we could have ever hoped for.
> I've already talked to Tammy and we can take Bella.
> ...


Wow am so glad this is working out! Big Sigh or Relief, and Glo- I cant even imagine coping with your work- life schedule, you are doing Enough already!!


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

BernerMax said:


> Wow am so glad this is working out! Big Sigh or Relief, and Glo- I cant even imagine coping with your work- life schedule, you are doing Enough already!!


Thanks so much BernerMax. If she wouldn't have attacked my other babies I would've kept her till death do us part. I love her a lot already  But Reynosa is an angel and I am sure Bella will find a home where she can be THE queen and ONLY dog


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

OMG, good news!!!! Happy dance! Happy dance!
I have found a home for Bella on a 300+ acre ranch with a woman who works at the Texas A&M AgriLife Extension Service.
As soon as I talk with Glo I hope to drive up her way next week on Friday so the potential new owner can meet with her and, hopefully, take Bella home.
I am soooooo happy!!!!!!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow, that is amazing, and so fast! It's great that you were able to help Glo and Bella. Keep us updated!


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

I have been reaching out to all my contacts and am so excited about this home. I will keep everyone updated and hope to post pics of when we drive up to get her.


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

reynosa_k9's said:


> OMG, good news!!!! Happy dance! Happy dance!
> I have found a home for Bella on a 300+ acre ranch with a woman who works at the Texas A&M AgriLife Extension Service.
> As soon as I talk with Glo I hope to drive up her way next week on Friday so the potential new owner can meet with her and, hopefully, take Bella home.
> I am soooooo happy!!!!!!


OMG Reynosa, thank you so so much! On Friday will be fine. I would love to meet her and you! God bless you!


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

The whole thing has me sooooo excited! Bella will have 300+ acres to run and play on with a family that is going crazy with anticipation in the arrival of their new baby.
Glo, as sad as it is to let Bella go you still have to be overjoyed at the home she's getting. I couldn't have hoped for better.


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

Crantastic said:


> Wow, that is amazing, and so fast! It's great that you were able to help Glo and Bella. Keep us updated!


Do tell me Crantastic. Why do I feel so sad and torn?


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

reynosa_k9's said:


> The whole thing has me sooooo excited! Bella will have 300+ acres to run and play on with a family that is going crazy with anticipation in the arrival of their new baby.
> Glo, as sad as it is to let Bella go you still have to be overjoyed at the home she's getting. I couldn't have hoped for better.


Oh Reynosa, of course! Don't doubt it for one second! It's just that I feel that I am giving my own daughter away and it hurts like hell! But I want her to be happy and I don't have words enough to thank you for what you are doing for both of us. God bless you! And God bless you all!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Glo said:


> Do tell me Crantastic. Why do I feel so sad and torn?


It's always hard to give up a pet, but just keep reminding yourself that Bella will be MUCH happier without other dogs around stressing her out, and with a family that can give her tons of exercise. Giving her up is the right and unselfish thing to do in this case.


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

Crantastic said:


> It's always hard to give up a pet, but just keep reminding yourself that Bella will be MUCH happier without other dogs around stressing her out, and with a family that can give her tons of exercise. Giving her up is the right and unselfish thing to do in this case.


You are right. Thanks!


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

reynosa_k9's said:


> The whole thing has me sooooo excited! Bella will have 300+ acres to run and play on with a family that is going crazy with anticipation in the arrival of their new baby.
> Glo, as sad as it is to let Bella go you still have to be overjoyed at the home she's getting. I couldn't have hoped for better.


That is great!!!
Goodluck and well wishes to all around involved & Bella too.


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

hueyeats said:


> That is great!!!
> Goodluck and well wishes to all around involved & Bella too.
> 
> View attachment 84066


Here we are. Hanging on


----------



## Kevin T (Apr 22, 2013)

Glo said:


> Do tell me Crantastic. Why do I feel so sad and torn?


If you didn't feel at least a little sad over it, I'd be a lot less impressed.

As it is, you took in your relative's dog in her time of need and did your best to incorporate her into your family. That wasn't working out well, in spite of your best efforts. You did some research and asked for advice on here, and you got good suggestions to try. When those didn't solve the problem, you turned to an experienced rescue volunteer, who apparently has an excellent home lined up already. Whoo-hoo! 

While it may leave you a little sad not to have been able to keep Bella, you're doing the very best you can for her, and that's the most important thing.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

I think this sounds like the perfect happy ending for bella. Some lives just aren't ours to keep, but to hang on to until the right family comes along. You were able to keep her until that could happen, which was a wonderful gift to her and a great way to honor her owner.

Big, big hugs to you and bella and to everyone who worked so hard to make this happen!


----------



## RunsWithDogs (May 19, 2013)

Sometimes the best thing to do for a dog is find them a new home..it sounds like your lifestyle doesn't quite mesh with a dog of this breed. There is no shame in admitting to being overwhelmed and in the best interest of the dog she will probably be happier elsewhere. It doesn't make you a bad dog owner or anything, some dogs just have to be in a one dog household. Also, it sounds like your dogs could be in danger keeping this one around and could cause them to act out..which would be a shame since they seem like great pets.

So, contact a breed rescue and they will certainly help place the Neo. Best of luck.


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

packetsmom said:


> Some lives just aren't ours to keep,


Yes, you are right. I didn't think of this before, but I'm torn. I will do it for Bella though.



RunsWithDogs said:


> Sometimes the best thing to do for a dog is find them a new home..it sounds like your lifestyle doesn't quite mesh with a dog of this breed.


I don't feel ashamed. I just feel so guilty. I should've told my mom not to send her. Now I am so worried about her and I will miss her so much and I feel like I failed Bella


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Glo said:


> Yes, you are right. I didn't think of this before, but I'm torn. I will do it for Bella though.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't feel ashamed. I just feel so guilty. I should've told my mom not to send her. Now I am so worried about her and I will miss her so much and I feel like I failed Bella


You didn't fail her. You did the most responsible thing. You can always tell the people to let you know if it doesn't work out, and you will help find her a new home.


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

spotted nikes said:


> You didn't fail her. You did the most responsible thing. You can always tell the people to let you know if it doesn't work out, and you will help find her a new home.


WOW freaky mental communication. Just last night when I talked to the lady who is taking Bella, I told her to please bring her back if she doesn't want her so that I, with Reynosa's help, and y'alls help can find her another house  Thanks!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Awesome! Please keep us updated on how she is doing & her journey in her new home!


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Awesome! Please keep us updated on how she is doing & her journey in her new home!


I most definitely will. They're coming to pick her up tomorrow.


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

Even though I've been crying and feeling miserable, last night for the first time I was convinced that she must go. We were watching TV very peacefully when all of a sudden Bella jumped on the portable fence I have for her; she knocked it down and she almost attacked Tanya AGAIN! If I don't jump off my chair and stand in front of her, there would've been another fight and God only knows. Now I am convinced this baby is not for me. She deserves to live free and happy in another house. 
I talked to the lady who is taking Bella and told her everything. I don't want anyone to have to go through what I have been through. Another thing I told her is that if for any reason she can't live with Bella, to please return her back and I will find another home for her or accept Reynosa's generous offer of taking her to her rescue. I am responsible for Bella until she finds her forever home. I am praying so much for the lady and Bella.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Sending good thought to you and Bella.. I have only given one of my own away, to a gal that just loved him when she saw him training with my dogs. Good home being an only dog instead of one in many...She needed him more then me she trained and worked him as her service dog.. He had a better life, reached a potential in himself, he would not of even been considered for with me. Hugs your way... Hang in there.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

It sounds like the new owner will be a good one, as she knows going into this exactly what Bella is like. You are definitely making the right decision, and I'm glad you got help here at DF! I hope everything works out and that you continue to feel good about your decision.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I also hope there are LOTS OF PICTURES!!!


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

UPDATE ON BELLA

Dearest y'all:
I don't know how to thank you for helping. You have a HUGE place in my heart. All o'ya  Yesterday they came for Bella. I bathed her and had all her things ready: Her toys, food, water for the trip, her Thunder shirt, lol, etc. The lady came with her husband and two daughters in a small car! Hahahahaha, so while I told this lady everything about Bella, the girls played outside with her. I came out and said good bye to Bella, but she was happier playing with the two young ladies so she barely paid attention to me. She was already trained to get in the car, so there she is, in the middle of this two girls, with a goofy happy smile. I had to get my head in the car to kiss her good bye and she was so happy that I didn't take longer. I thanked the lady and her family. Bella looked so happy... I was miserable and cried a lot, but now I am feeling better. I am sure she'll be happier than with me. 
Reynosa here is ann angel guys. There are no words to tell her how much I appreciate what she did for all of us! Reynosa, thank you so much! I can only say I love you!
ACD, I didn't have time to take pixies, but this lady is going to send me lots and I will share them here. 
I never knew the stress that fell over my house and all of us 'till yesterday. Everyone else came back to be their old selves and I did really rested in the afternoon. So even though I miss her, I am more peaceful and sure that she will be happier than with me and, Crantastic, realized how right you were since the beginning, but I had to do everything in my power to try to keep her. Anyways, thank you and I love y'all!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

<3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm so happy things worked out for everyone. Sounds as though Bella will have a very happy life with her new family and you and your pups will have a calm home once again. I can't even begin to imagine how difficult this has been for you. Your words tore at my heart as I read them, but your actions are wonderful and selfless .


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm glad to hear that she was so good with the kids and that you're feeling at peace about the decision! And it is definitely amazing how much the energy in a home changes when one dog leaves; I've seen it before when breeders rehome a retired, bossy dog. I hope everything works out great for you and for Bella and her new family.


----------



## Kevin T (Apr 22, 2013)

Sounds like a great outcome for everyone. I'm glad Bella is already enjoying her new family.


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

cookieface said:


> I'm so happy things worked out for everyone. Sounds as though Bella will have a very happy life with her new family and you and your pups will have a calm home once again. I can't even begin to imagine how difficult this has been for you. Your words tore at my heart as I read them, but your actions are wonderful and selfless .


Thank you!

Thanks Cran


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I agree with all that was echoed here, Glo you did a wonderful thing taking in this dog when no one else would so she wouldn't go to a pound or worse. You did the best you could for her, & you shouldn't feel bad at all for finding her a great home, bless you Glo, I wish there were more people like you that did the right thing.


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

Bella did go to a wonderful home. I'm waiting on pics from her new family now. I asked that they send at least one or two or three or four. lol 
I told them that many people here were wanting updates!


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> I agree with all that was echoed here, Glo you did a wonderful thing taking in this dog when no one else would so she wouldn't go to a pound or worse. You did the best you could for her, & you shouldn't feel bad at all for finding her a great home, bless you Glo, I wish there were more people like you that did the right thing.


OMG AC, thank you and God bless you too!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I just wish I could have done more to help you but Reynosa k9's beats me to it xD ... She was prolly the better person for the job anyway LOL.

Look fwd to seeing those pics!!!


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> I just wish I could have done more to help you but Reynosa k9's beats me to it xD ... She was prolly the better person for the job anyway LOL.
> 
> Look fwd to seeing those pics!!!


Thanks AC, y'all helped, and I am very grateful for all your love and advise and of course Reynosa's intervention saved Bella


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

I received several emailed pics of Bella from her new mom along with this message in the first email:

_Good Morning,

I have emailed you some Bella pictures from my personal email XXXXXXX because I pretty much take my pictures with my Iphone. Bella is a sweetheart and she has adjusted well with my family, pets and all.

Thank you for bringing us together, we enjoy her._

This message was in the second email which included a pic of Bella while with the family at a fireworks display in downtown McAllen:

_She watched so attentively, she is very well behaved. Thank you for bringing us together, we are blessed._

Another email said Bella loves car rides and had a pic of her in the car. Another stated how the extended family has totally fallen in love with her and had a pic of her at a birthday party. It looks like Bella is living a good life. 

For some reason I'm having problems trying to get the pics saved so I can post them here. I'll keep trying and post them as soon as I can.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Awesometastic!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

great update !!!!


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

I had posted new pics here but deleted them. I thought Bella needed a new thread with a happier title. So look for the new thread and pics!


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

reynosa_k9's said:


> I had posted new pics here but deleted them. I thought Bella needed a new thread with a happier title. So look for the new thread and pics!


OMG, u're right! lol


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Link to the new thread for those of us who want to continue following this story: http://www.dogforums.com/general-dog-forum/185746-bella-happy-last.html


----------

